
Windows 10 Insider Preview Build 14316 Released - shogun21
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2016/04/06/announcing-windows-10-insider-preview-build-14316/
======
simfoo
Do you think Microsoft will listen to us privacy-aware people and add a
permanent kill-switch for all cortana/telemetry related traffic? Serious
question, because somehow I doubt they will backpedal on this sweet sweet data
source.

I won't be installing Windows 10 before this happens, but I also realize that
at some point they will stop providing Windows 8 security updates.

~~~
raesene9
Whilst it's not as easy as it should be, you can disable some/all of that data
gathering via Group policy /setup settings.

It's a bit of a pain to do but once done should make it quite a lot better...

~~~
wtallis
Don't some of the group policy settings explicitly say that the "everything
off" option is only functional on Enterprise editions of Windows?

------
ryao
I suspect X servers that worked for the Windows Subsystem for UNIX
Applications could be used here too. I will not be surprised to read a report
of an old Windows application that is incompatible with Windows 10 running in
Wine in Ubuntu on Windows 10. There are bound to be at least a few in this
category.

Presumably, audio could be implemented by using a named pipe or network socket
talk to an audio daemon too. The work on the Linux side should have already
been done by PulseAudio while there seems to be some sort of port for older
versions of Windows that might be a starting point for the Windows side:

[http://downloads.tomsguide.com/pulseaudio-pulse-
audio,0301-1...](http://downloads.tomsguide.com/pulseaudio-pulse-
audio,0301-10662.html)

If the X server supports GLX (which I read XMing and Cygwin/X support), we
might even see 3D Linux games running on Ubuntu on Windows and presumably,
people would publish benchmarks for the Linux versions of things like Unigine
Oilrush against the Windows versions. I would expect the Linux versions to be
at a disadvantage, but a surprise there would be hilarious.

~~~
JonathonW
X over TCP works (to something like Cygwin's X server, or an X server on a
remote Linux box), but it's of somewhat limited utility right now since
terminal emulators don't work (broken pty support). No idea on GLX, though,
although I'd be surprised if it works well; IME XMing and Cygwin/X are both on
the slow side, which wouldn't be great for performance in 3D games.

------
symlinkk
Global dark theme? Bash? Windows 10 is starting to look really awesome.

~~~
MichaelGG
I am not sure it's actually global. Seems to apply to the basically-useless
Metro apps. (For instance, the calc app in W10 is missing key functionality
from Win8.)

If it could modify actual W32 apps then it'd be cool.

------
tdkl
"Cortana Cross-Device Features: Starting today, we will be releasing new
features to Insiders on an ongoing basis that keeps you in perfect sync across
all the devices where you use Cortana to stay connected and never miss a beat
throughout your day. "

So much data. And users will want this in droves (specially since Pushbullet
went premium).

~~~
acqq
> And users will want this in droves

Of course. What can possibly go wrong always having copied all the work the
user does to some servers?

> keeps you in perfect sync

Actually keeps the company servers "in perfect sync" with the work of the
user. And some of us worry about the telemetry and copying what user types --
it's actually presented/accepted as a big feature?

I understand that I'm probably a minority, for me, it's scary.

~~~
KirinDave
What I don't understand is why these same complaints are cheerfully accepted
at every Microsoft thread, but never uttered in Android threads, iOS threads,
or OSX threads.

Researchers have shown the same sort of key mirroring is at play there.
Especially for OSX, where it is just ridiculous how eager it is.

------
sker
I vowed to never "upgrade" to Windows 10, but this really makes it tempting.
Damn you, Microsoft.

~~~
mistermann
There are other things to consider, like losing all your unsaved work when
Windows decides to run updates and reboot without your consent (I'm assuming
they haven't reversed course on this, it's happened to me numerous times
although I'm not on the Insider preview program. )

~~~
maratd
You can specify the time when the computer will reboot. Like the middle of the
night.

~~~
turbohedgehog
You can defer the reboot for a few days but after a while, it will prevent you
from putting it off and will finally force a reboot.

~~~
KirinDave
Honest question: what sort of work are you doing on a desktop workstation that
cannot be safely checkpointed once or twice a month?

A small Azure instance is probably cheaper than the electricity you pay for
your beastly desktop machine.

~~~
david-given
For me, it's because I hardly ever use my Windows partition. What happens is
that I boot it up once every few months, and then Windows Update immediately
has a panic attack and starts downloading vast amounts of stuff behind the
scenes and harassing me about reboots --- while I'm trying (and frequently
failing) to get work done.

I really want to turn the automatic updates off, because they are actively
counterproductive to everything I want to do. I know I need to update it, but
I'll update it on my own schedule, thanks (like, when I'm not actually trying
to use the computer).

At this point I no longer trust Windows Update to do its job properly. The
idea of it even _thinking_ about forcing a reboot terrifies me.

~~~
KirinDave
> I really want to turn the automatic updates off, because they are actively
> counterproductive to everything I want to do. I know I need to update it,
> but I'll update it on my own schedule, thanks (like, when I'm not actually
> trying to use the computer).

I sort of get this, but I also sort of think that it's unreasonable. On the
one hand: yeah it's annoying. On the other, you're using outdated software,
yo. Security is seriously business and just being in a VM is not actually
great protection.

> I know I need to update it, but I'll update it on my own schedule, thanks
> (like, when I'm not actually trying to use the computer).

I don't mean to be cheeky but, if you were actually going to do that then you
probably wouldn't be 2 months behind on the update schedule?

I have this constant internal conflict between, "This is my computer it should
do what I tell it to do" and "Wow as a user I am acting unreasonably and
recklessly by expecting that thing to work the way I want it to." Maybe I'm
just projecting that at you right now. If so, sorry.

------
akadien
Throw tomatoes, but I am liking what I see from Microsoft these days. Ubuntu
on Windows is a big deal to me.

------
godzillabrennus
Remember when Apple said hell had frozen over when they launched iTunes for
Windows?

This is that moment for Microsoft.

~~~
acqq
Isn't it "give them bash, take them their privacy away"?

[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/aug/13/windows-1...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/aug/13/windows-10-sends-
identifiable-data-microsoft-despite-privacy-settings)

Isn't it still unknown what is sent to Microsoft even if the user says "don't"
in the settings? What was with "everything the user types is copied to MSFT"
servers?

~~~
MLR
[https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/mt577208%28v=vs....](https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/mt577208%28v=vs.85%29.aspx#BKMK_MoreUTC)

As far as I'm aware this is as much as they've publicly released regarding
telemetry, as for the "keylogger" thing I thought that was just a conspiracy
theory.

~~~
acqq
From your link:

> you must use Windows 10 Enterprise, version 1511 or Windows 10 Education,
> version 1511 to manage them all.

Note that the Enterprise versions seem to be effectively unreachable for most
(as far as I understand, you must be a company and license for at least 5
computers for two years in advance). Windows 7 is the last generation where a
"normal user" was able to get the so called "ultimate" edition which included
the functionality from the "enterprise" version for approximately double the
price of the Pro version.

What can everybody else do?

~~~
chadzawistowski
I mean, you can buy an Enterprise license.

------
Zikes
Multi-desktop window pinning is a nice addition. I've usually got YouTube or
Netflix running on a second monitor, and switching desktops always meant those
windows would disappear. Now that I can pin them, virtual desktops will be
usable for me again.

~~~
josteink
Indeed. This has been my main complaint with virtual desktops so far.

I've had to resort to dirty hacks with cmd'er and screen to get the same cmd
sessions across virtual desktops. This should definitely make things smoother.

------
1and2equals0
Some fixes are just too small to ever be mentioned:

\- "We polished the Wi-Fi flyout UI and fixed an issue where text entry into a
Wi-Fi password field was noticeably top-aligned rather than centered."

~~~
rocky1138
I love reading stuff like this. I disagree!

~~~
newjersey
Is this implemented in xaml? Oh how I wish more of Windows was free and open
source.

~~~
Aleman360
A lot of the Windows 10 UI is built with UWP XAML.

Source: I work on it.

~~~
mistermann
Ah good so I can ask a question: is there a way to turn off forced updates and
reboots (reverting back to how it used to be when it would just nag you but
never actually invoke the update automatically)?

~~~
newjersey
Just curious: why do you want that? What is the use case for you?

~~~
1and2equals0
I have a computer with hardware that is a couple of years old. The new and
improved drivers for Windows 10, which should be compatible with my hardware,
work horribly, so I manually installed some older drivers, which work
perfectly. However, every once in a while, Windows 10 decides to update my
drivers to the new crap drivers, so I have to waste my precious time
uninstalling new crap drivers and manually reinstalling good old drivers.

As of yet, I have found no good solution to this problem, if I still want to
be able to receive updates for other drivers.

------
mwcampbell
No news about the status of the desktop bridge for UWP, a.k.a. Centennial. I
wonder when more of us will get to play with it. But in the meantime, we can
at least watch a video about it from this year's BUILD conference here:

[https://developer.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/bridges/deskto...](https://developer.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/bridges/desktop)

------
merb
Actually I enabled Insider (Fast) on the 4th I'm still on the normal Build is
there something else I need to get a Insider Build?

~~~
sp332
If you go to "check for updates" in the control panel, and poke around the
advanced settings, I remember there being a button to check for new builds.

~~~
merb
Actually that says I'm up to date (Build 10586 which isn't a Insider Build)

~~~
MLR
If you upgraded recently Windows keeps files that allow it to downgrade to the
old version, you can check by going to Disk Clean-up then select the UAC
protected option in there and it might have some upgrade files you can delete.

Aside from that I think you just have to give it some time.

------
fhood
My personal crazy theory is that Microsoft is distancing itself from the
windows platform and moving towards a more Unix based system. I suspect that
Microsoft is finding that moving forwards on their original platform is
untenable in the long run, and that a Unix like system will improve their
product and also be cheaper to develope and maintain. I might be overly
optimistic though.

~~~
Touche
I think that's wishful thinking, at this time they are translating Linux
syscalls to the Windows equivalent. This adds maintenance burden, it doesn't
remove it. Now if they were to have a dual kernel I could see the argument
that they are sunsetting the Windows kernel.

~~~
tacos
Microsoft's ongoing, massive internal investment in the NT kernel speaks for
itself. They already ship multiple kernels. And they ship software that runs
on multiple kernels. SQL Server on Linux is announced. Most of the chatter
here does not relate to where the puck is headed.

~~~
ZanyProgrammer
Considering a lot of Windows says admin types can't even program in Powershell
(IME) I can't imagine a lot of people wanting to learn BASH (and probably
Perl, Pyrhon, etc)

~~~
tacos
The success of GitHub's shell, native versions of Python and Perl, plus MSYS
and warty Cygwin prove that there's demand. This is a better solution for many
of those cases.

Giving more people access to common code and frequently-updated, open-source
utilities -- how can you find fault with it?

------
minionslave
How do you write extensions for Edge? I haven't seen any documentation about
that.

~~~
WorldMaker
Microsoft's still curating extensions so I don't think the documentation is
generally available yet. Some of these early extensions are ports of Chrome
extensions (like the Reddit Enhancement Suite mentioned in the article), so
it's clear Chrome-like HTML/JS extensions are the main, probably sole, option.

------
butz
And control panel is still a mess.

------
api
Nothing here about privacy or visibility into where my data is going.
("Situational awareness" in security parlance.)

------
vomitcuddle
but i want zsh

~~~
josteink
It's just Ubuntu. Apt-get zsh and then install oh-my-zsh (because I know you
want that too).

